# Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?



## banta (6. Juli 2009)

guten morgen,

ich bau mir gerade einen feederarm, soweit ist er auch schon fertig.
ich möchte jetzt noch zwei rutenhalter unter den feederarm anbringen um in noch besser abstützen zu können. da möchte ich aber ganz handelsüblich nehmen. welches gewinde haben rutenhalter?
ist nen englisches gewinde oder?
jetzt brauche ich nur die größe des gewindes und die größe des bohrers.
und einen gewindeschneider müsste man doch kaufen können.
gruß 
banta


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Moin... Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das BSF 3/8" (Withworth). Ich habe mir mal einen solchen Gewinderschnibbler ausgeliehen. Als Kernlochbohrer hat man mir einen 8 mm Bohrer mitgegeben und meinte, dass müsste passen... Passte auch!


----------



## banta (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

danke schön!!!!!!

genau das was ich wissen wollte!!!!!!!
gruß 
banta


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Hi,
wenn es dir nix ausmacht, könnteste hier vielleicht Bilder von dem Feederarm reinstellen?
Bin auch gerade dabei einen zu bauen und hab noch nen paar Problemchen zu lösen, die ich vielleicht mit deinen Bilder beheben kann|rolleyes.

Greetz FF


----------



## banta (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

na bilder stelle ich rein wenn er fertig ist.
aber was für problemchen plagen dich?
wenn ich dir helfen kann tue ich das gerne!!!!!
gruß 
banta


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Das wäre super#6.

Also:
Mein erstes Problem wäre, das ich den Feederarm teleskopisch haben will, ich das leider nicht so hinbekomme wie ich es wollte. Ich wollte es eigentlich so machen, das ich zwei unterschiedliche dicke Alu-Vierkantrohre ineinander schiebe und dann in der gewünschten Länge festklemmen kann, wie das bei nem Feederarm halt so ist. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das ich den "Festklemm-Mechanismus" nicht so ganz hinbekomme. 
es gab das 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder schneide ich in das, vom Durchmesser, größere Alu-Vierkant-Stück ein Gewinde und drehe da eine Schraube durch die dann das dünnere Stück arretiert. Die 2 Möglichkeit war, das ich ein Loch bohre, über das Loch ne Mutter befestige und durch diese dann ne Schraube drehe.

Die erste Möglichkeite scheiterte daran das ich keinen Gewindebohrer in der gewünschten Größe habe (nur 1,2,3 mm) und ein Gewindebohrer Satz eindeutig zu teuer ist. Die zweite scheiterte daran, das ich die Mutter nicht anständig befestigt bekommen hab... Schweißen wäre die beste Möglichkeit, kann ich nur nicht.

Das zweite Problem ist, wie soll ich das Teil höhen- und winkelverstellbar machen??? Hab dazu nen paar Ideen gehabt, die waren aber nach nen paar Test nicht machbar...

Wäre super wenn du nen paar Tips hättest.

Greetz FF


----------



## banta (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

das mit dem arm ist so eine sache. ich habe mir auch erst gedanken über vierkantrohr gemacht, aber das alles ohne einen kleine hobbykeller mit dem nötigen werkzeug zu bearbeiten ist schwer.
ich habe mir im baumarkt einen teleskopstiel gekauft(war eine ast-säge-schere) ist bis auf 3,90m ausziehbar und in jeder position durch verdrehen zu befestigen.
ist stabil, leicht, und mit 9,99 euro günstig
alles andere war um es genau zu sagen zu schwer, oder zu viel aufwand um es mal eben zu bauen.
das gelenk für die plattform habe ich auch nicht selber bauen müssen das habe ich vom schrottplatz. was man da alles findet ist eine wahre wonne.
ich könnte da stundenlang stöbern.
das grundgerüst steht.
jetzt noch eine rohrschelle in der mitte des arms anbringen und eine kleine platte anschrauben. jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das gewinde (BSF 3/8) damit ich auch rutenhalter aus dem laden nehmen kann. aber da bin ich auch schon etwas weiter.
ich habe einen laden gefunden der solche gewindeschneider hat.
wenn er fertig ist stelle ich mal ein paar bilder rein.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Hi,
auf die Idee mit dem Teleskopstiel bin ich nich gar nich gekommen#6. Werd mir dann son Teil besorgen und was die Befestigung an der Kiepe angeht wird mir auch schon irgendwas einfallen#6.

Danke für den Tip!#6

Greetz FF


----------



## banta (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

kanst ja mal schreiben wie weit deine planung ist und wie weit du mit basteln bist
banta


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Hi,
mit dem basteln bin ich jetzt ja wieder total am Anfang. Da ich das ja jetzt mit der Teleskopstange mache. Aber alles was ich bis jetzt am Vierkantrohr gemacht hab ist eigentlich relativ leicht übertragbar. Das Problem mit der Befestigung hab ich jetzt auch gelöst|rolleyes. Ich habe ne Steraufnahme, für ne Kiepe bei mir gefunden, ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich die her hab, da lässt sich so nen Arm dran befestigen. 

Ich fahr jetzt nur am Samstag 3 Wochen weg:k und dann werd ich mein Werk vollenden. 

Greetz FF


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

FERTIIIIG!!! 

Ich find sieht ganz gut aus:m.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1916


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> FERTIIIIG!!!
> 
> Ich find sieht ganz gut aus:m.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1916



Das sieht in der Tat wertig und gut verarbeitet aus, echt gelungen.
Bloß was macht man damit?
Feederarm?
Ist das ne Rutenablage für die Feederrute oder wie?
Sieht enorm lang aus.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

http://www.ow-angelbedarf.de/images/Feederarm heavy.jpg

Ich glaube dieses Bild beschreibt es am besten#6. Du kannst halt die Rute direkt überm Wasser ablegen.

Greetz FF


----------



## Breamhunter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> FERTIIIIG!!!
> 
> Ich find sieht ganz gut aus:m.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1916



Respekt #6 das Ding sieht ja aus wie aus dem Laden. 
Problem sehe ich nur bei steil abfallendem Ufer. Oder lassen sich die Beine der Stütze noch verlängern. Sieht man schlecht. #h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> http://www.ow-angelbedarf.de/images/Feederarm heavy.jpg
> 
> Ich glaube dieses Bild beschreibt es am besten#6. Du kannst halt die Rute direkt überm Wasser ablegen.
> 
> Greetz FF



Aaah, jetzt wird ein Schuh draus, geile Sache.#6
Das ist aber sehr komfortabel, damit bist du schon ein wenig overtackled.:k
Das ist ja keine Sitzkiepe mehr, das sieht ja eher schon aus wie ne Raumstation für Mondlandungen.:vik:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Respekt #6 das Ding sieht ja aus wie aus dem Laden.
> Problem sehe ich nur bei steil abfallendem Ufer. Oder lassen sich die Beine der Stütze noch verlängern. Sieht man schlecht. #h



Hi,
natürlich. Das sind völlig normale Edelstahl Rutenhalter mit oben nem Gewinde. Kann ich von 60cm auf 110cm ausziehen#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## canis777 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

3/8 Zoll, 20 Gang, Steigung 1


----------



## bonny66 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Hallo du brauchst:
Gewindebohrer:BSF 3/8"-20  Bohren:8,3
Schneieisen: BSF 3/8" -20
Gibt es von Gertus: Gewindebohrer:Art.Nr.:0336910
                          Schneideisen:Art.:0036920

Gruß Horst#h


----------



## Heilbutt (10. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Feeder-Depp:

Ich dachte bisher immer, das die Feeder-Rute immer im     90°-Winkel zur Schnur - also parallel zum Ufer, oder sehr steil nach oben abgelegt wird?!?!?#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## stefano89 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Gewinde haben Rutenhalter?*

Und wo ist hier was anderes behauptet worden?
Größere Winkel zur Schnur bzw dem Futterplatz sind zwar schlecht für die Sensibilität der Spitze bzw die Bisserkennung, aber in manchen Fällen einfach unumgänglich.
Bei starkem Wind kannste die Rute weder im 90° Winkel noch hoch ablegen. Da ist die einzige Antwort Rute schräg nach vorne ins Wasser.
Ist halt alles Situationsabhängig.
Starke Strömung ---> hoch abstellen, um möglichst viel Schnur aus der Strömung zu halten
Windstill, ohne Strömung ---> beste Bedingungen---> 90° Winkel, ich persönlich mags ein wenig mehr, das heißt schräg nach vorne, vllt 110°
Starker Wind ---> Rutenspitze ins Wasser, und wenn du nicht grad deine Kiepe ins Wasser stellst, dann wird das wohl schräg nach vorne sein, Schnur unter Wasser ziehen, um den Schnurbogen wegzubekommen
Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Vegetation an ---> Hindernisse am Platz
Gruß Steffen, ich hoff ich konnt dir helfen...


----------

